# A few pics of the interior and yard...



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess I don't have to tell _you_ guys that it looks better in the dark with lighting...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love that hand..
Are you cooking by candleabra now ..looks good
like the green area too
nice graveyard


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, looks great! I thought Hell's Kitchen was in New York. Learn something new every day...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive what a little mood lighting can do.

Nice graveyard, too. You might want to try spreading dark mulch under the skellie who's popping out of the ground. We do that in our front yard graveyard and it gives the look of a freshly dug grave (especially at night).


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll! Yeah, we plan on getting some some mulch for the graves... especially the skeleton. Oh, and the fugly white resin chairs won't be there either.  still trying to figure out where I'm going to put my gargoyle, though.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! I love the way your kitchen looks, great job!:devil:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Kitchen looks great! 

I have the exact same hand candle holder.  It's on my porch.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Are you cooking by candleabra now ..
> like the green area too


Hee! Let's just say the crock pot has been working overtime in "The Dungeon". Not a lot of functionality in my design, I'm afraid.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Everything looks great Night Owl


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice job inside and out. I liked the green light in your range hood. Was that just a green party light? Great idea for inside.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's just a party light. As a matter of fact, I have a blue one too and I can't decide which one I like better. I will have to tell you guys about this, though... I ordered some colored fluorescent bulbs and they are incredible! I put a blue one on the porch and it was so bright and glowing that we had to put the dome back on it. Now it looks amazing. I have a red one to go in the bathroom for my Nightmare On Elm St. theme, and it makes the whole room bright RED, not pink like a party light. It's spooky... like disconcerting, disorienting spooky. Yep, I love it. Here's a link if you're interested. They ship really quickly, too.

http://blacklight.com/cat?openview&RestrictToCategory=Light+Bulbs+-+Colored+CFL+Bulbs


----------

